# enregistrer une image sous OpenGL



## avr (25 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Mac depuis peu (contraint et forcé par mes études   ) et j'apprivoise difficilement la bête. Je suis un tout petit newbie, et je suis particulièrement ignare en info (mais j'me soigne).
Je travaille avec un logiciel scientifique (Geant4 pour ceux qui connaissent) qui "dessine" de jolies images avec OpenGL.
En fait, j'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer ces images (quelque soit le format, ce serait déjà pas mal). Pour l'instant, je fais ça avec la capture d'écran, mais ça ne me satisfait pas vraiment... En effet, si je lui demande de capturer la fenêtre X11, j'obtiens en résultat tout le cadre nickel, mais l'intérieur tout blanc... Je suis donc obligé d'utiliser une sélection d'écran (en faisant glisser) et ça n'est pas toujours très propre (l'erreur est humaine).
J'ai aussi essayé en ligne de commande _import toto.ps_ (ou _.gif_ ou _.machin_...) puis en cliquant sur la fenêtre, mais le résultat est assez mystérieux  : si je fais un simple clic, mon fichier .ps est vide, si je fais glisser, j'obtiens un bandeau noir dont la taille est apparemment sans relation avec mon glisser (je précise que le fond de l'image originale est noir).

 :mouais: Bref, tout ça donne un post pas très clair (pas évident de décrire ce qu'on fait). En conclusion: comment fait-on pour enregistrer cette satanée image (sans passer par des lignes de code C++)?

Suite à ça, si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur les différents rôles des (programmes?/Applications?/Trucs?) suivants:
X11, KDE/Gnome/Quartz, OpenGL.
Tout ça gère l'interface graphique (je crois), mais qui fait quoi?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

